# OS9 printing to IP



## erict (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi all-

I have a machine running OS9- I was running appletalk, with a crossover cable plugged in to a jetdirect box, and then my plotter. I upgraded my internet to high speed, which necessitated setting up a small network now. I was going to change the appletalk protocol to IP, just run it by IP address. A PC on the network can do this, it works. However, no joy on the mac. I am a PC guy mostly, macs, not so much. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Either printing to IP or will appletalk still work? The jetdirect box does do appletalk, it was before. 

Thanks a ton, really

Eric


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

If I remember correctly, you will need to configure two settings: AppleTalk and TCP/IP. Both are in the Control Panel in OS9. AppleTalk should be on, and I think there's an option to use TCP/IP. Then you go to TCP/IP and type in the address.


----------



## erict (Jan 26, 2005)

MSY-Houston said:


> If I remember correctly, you will need to configure two settings: AppleTalk and TCP/IP. Both are in the Control Panel in OS9. AppleTalk should be on, and I think there's an option to use TCP/IP. Then you go to TCP/IP and type in the address.


Thanks, but I need some clarification-

I would rather not have noisy appletalk on. What I want to do, is to tell the printer driver to specifically use an IP adress on a TCP/IP network. There is a jetdirect box with an IP assigned.

I know where to go to turn appletalk on and off, but I dont really understand where you are referring to when you say theres an option to use IP. You mean in the network setup, in the printer driver? I am a bit lost there.

Thanks, Eric


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

erict said:


> Thanks, but I need some clarification-
> 
> I would rather not have noisy appletalk on. What I want to do, is to tell the printer driver to specifically use an IP adress on a TCP/IP network. There is a jetdirect box with an IP assigned.
> 
> ...


Well, I hope I don't confuse you further--and that I'm understanding you as well. I've attached a couple of screen shots of the OS9 windows that I'm talking about. Sorry if this isn't what you're wanting to do.


----------

